# Best spreader under $250



## Bradyjames (Jun 12, 2019)

Trying to replace my Scotts spreader for one that's more accurate and has pneumatic tires for my bumpy yard lol. I like the sideguard on the Scotts; is there something with a side shield in my price range that works well? Do I really need side shield? I've done a ton of googling and keep going back and forth between earthway, chapin, and others, so my question is for under two hundred and fifty bucks what spreader would be your go to?


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

The 50lb Brinly-Hardy at Home Depot looks like a fine unit, it fact it looks identical to my 50lb Earthway and at under $140 seems to be a fair deal.

It does not have the side shield, nor do I know if one can be had. I built one for my Earthway, but honestly.... I could live just fine without it, but my lawns are all bordered by concrete and if I get some fert on the driveway or sidewalk, I just blow it back on the lawn with my leaf blower. The first summer I had the Earthway, I just used a piece of cardboard I jambed in where it was needed and it did just fine.

I have heard some less nice things about Chapin, but no personal experience.

Lesco makes a spreader around the $260 range, but it's getting up there in price and if I recall correctly, they need to be modded to get the most out of them. I'd just get the Brinly-Hardy unless I could find a used Earthway for sale in your area that was in good shape and not too pricey.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

With that budget you can likely find a used Lesco 80# if you check craigslist and Facebook Market Place. I have bought a few that way.

The Lesco does not need a mod, but does benefit from the swap out of the agitator

Permagreen Lesco Spreader Agitator Kit T422400 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791NGMWL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_doCoDbX30JD3R It is an easy swap


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

kaptain_zero said:


> It does not have the side shield, nor do I know if one can be had.


Brinly does make a side deflector for their spreader. You just have to call them and request it. I can't remember what I paid for it. The side deflector kit also came with a hopper cover so I can spread in the rain (never needed it).


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> With that budget you can likely find a used Lesco 80# if you check craigslist and Facebook Market Place. I have bought a few that way.
> 
> The Lesco does not need a mod, but does benefit from the swap out of the agitator
> 
> Permagreen Lesco Spreader Agitator Kit T422400 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791NGMWL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_doCoDbX30JD3R It is an easy swap


Buy used. i wish I had.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Agri-Fab-SmartSpreader-130-lb-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-45-0462/202041362

This one has been pretty good for the money this season, particularly with large yard.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

[/quote]

Buy used. i wish I had.
[/quote]

I have found two. One I paid $175 for with a Gregson and Clarke SpreaderMate.

The other I found for $30 almost brand new. That one I just replaced the agitator on because I did not love the stock agitator. The agitator cost more than the spreader


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Bradyjames said:


> Trying to replace my Scotts spreader for one that's more accurate and has pneumatic tires for my bumpy yard lol. I like the sideguard on the Scotts; is there something with a side shield in my price range that works well? Do I really need side shield? I've done a ton of googling and keep going back and forth between earthway, chapin, and others, so my question is for under two hundred and fifty bucks what spreader would be your go to?


idk what capacity hopper you are wanting but SLE equipment has the 50# spyker for $160
https://sleequipment.com/spyker-p20-5010-broadcast-spreader.html


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Spyker is another trusted name in spreaders, and the one jah4aamu linked to would be perfect. It also has a side deflector available for another $30, so for about $200 you'd have a brand new Spyker with side deflector.

Still, the suggestion to shop the used market first is a sound one if you'd like to save some coin. There's a lot of junk that shows up, but occasionally it seems someone wants to sell a decent unit and they have no idea how much it's worth, nor do they seem to feel like researching it.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I agree with the other responses. Definitely look for a used spreader first. I found my Earthway C22 for $50 on Facebook market. If I couldn't find a used one my plan was to buy this Titan from pallet forks. It seems to be identical to the Brinley and the Earthway but less expensive. I've heard the Earthway deflector kit fits on it too.

https://www.palletforks.com/50-lb-professional-broadcast-spreader.html


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

I bought an 80lb Agrifab spreader at Tractor Supply for $175. I love it. Nice big pneumatic tires. I have used it all this summer and love it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

William said:


> Buy used. i wish I had.


+1.

I bought my Earthway 2170 from on craigslist. In good condition and cost only $50. Retail price would typically be around $250.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

William said:


> Buy used. i wish I had.


+2.

If you have a functional spreader now, I would definitely wait and buy a used, commercial spreader for $100 or less.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I just picked up an Earthway 2170 (new) on Facebook MP for $30. Had to drive to Illinois to get it but totally worth it.


----------

